# swollen lymph node in groin for months!



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

nak

I feel kind of weird posting this on a message board but need some help. I have had a swollen lymph node in my groin for 6 months now. I went to an MD at 2 months. He put me on antibiotics and ran a CBC blood panel. Everything came back normal. I had a horrible time in trying to communicate with him so I decided to find a new doctor. The new doctor spent about 3 minutes with me. She checked my other lymph nodes and found no sign of swelling anywhere else. She told me that the swollen one was within the range of normal and other then being swollen, felt normal. She told me to come back in 3 months. Well it is still swollen and I know that it's swollen for a reason but no one can tell me why.

I'm trying to decide if I should find a new doctor to help me get to the bottom of this or if I should find an alternative practitioner or if I should just accept that it's "normal" even though I know it has to be swollen for a reason.

If I go to a doctor any ideas on what more they could look for? No one has done a urine check or an ultrasound to look at it or that region of he body. If I find an alternative health practitioner any ideas on what kind might be most helpful for this type of problem? Has anyone ever had this themselves?

Again, I feel weird posting this but I'm not getting any answers from the doctors and am having a hard time figuring out what to do.
Thanks!


----------



## FrannieP (Sep 11, 2007)

I would continue to follow up w/ the testing if it were me. Swollen lymph nodes in that area can be caused by so many things - from Lyme's to Grave's, to hernia, etc.

When dealing with doctors it can be very challenging to communicate - I know. I find I need to be very assertive and insist on leaving with some answers. I actually practice what I'm going to say and write notes to take w/ me. I also take notes during the visit. Don't let them rush thru your appointment.

Do a Google search with the term in quotes:
"swollen lymph nodes in groin"
and read thru the results so that you can get a better idea of what you may be looking for. Write up a list to discuss w/ MD when you go in.

It's unfortunate that doctors get away w/ being dismissive - but today, w/ access to the internet, we as patients can go in armed w/ lots of information and insist on working together to find answers.

Good luck!


----------



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks FrannieP. I am so frustrated. I tried very unsuccessfuly to talk to both doctors about my concerns and felt like they really just brushed me off. I am nervous to go to another doctor for fear hat they will also bruh me off. I've been researching like crazy and even talked with the dotors about autoimmune disease and hernia, they didn't seem to listen. I kind of just want to find a more holistic practitiner who will try to get to the bottom of it. I have insurance but still have to pay a portion of each visit, it might be cheaper just to pay a holistic practitioner out of pocket rather then going from one doctor to the next and not getting any answers. Healthcare is so frustrating!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Do you have any other symptoms? How have you been feeling lately?


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

My daughter has two M&M sized swollen lymph nodes in her neck, and they have been the same size since she was 6 months old (shes almost 2). We also did the CBC and everything was fine. Doc is not concerned- thats just the way she is. I wouldn't worry too much just make sure it doesn't change too much. Sometimes when a lymph node gets swollen from an infection it never goes back down to its normal size. HTH.


----------



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't have any other symptoms. I've lost a lot of weight since having DD 2 years ago but I think it's due to nursing, diet changes and just being more active from taking care of a wild baby and toddler. I don't think that it's abnormal.

Amila, While I'm not happy to hear that your dd has swollen nodes, I am happy for your post. It reminds me that maybe I need to just chill out a little and not worry. I didn't realize that they can stay swollen forever after and infection.

I have decided to just keep an eye on it and wait and see. I worry a lot because I have a lot of autoimmune disease on both my Mom and Dad's sides of the family. I've always been scared that I'd end up getting something too. I know it does no good to worry but I just can't help it and when the lymph node has been swollen for so long, it just scares the hell out of me!


----------



## Queline (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saraann* 
nak

I feel kind of weird posting this on a message board but need some help. I have had a swollen lymph node in my groin for 6 months now. I went to an MD at 2 months. He put me on antibiotics and ran a CBC blood panel. Everything came back normal. I had a horrible time in trying to communicate with him so I decided to find a new doctor. The new doctor spent about 3 minutes with me. She checked my other lymph nodes and found no sign of swelling anywhere else. She told me that the swollen one was within the range of normal and other then being swollen, felt normal. She told me to come back in 3 months. Well it is still swollen and I know that it's swollen for a reason but no one can tell me why.

I'm trying to decide if I should find a new doctor to help me get to the bottom of this or if I should find an alternative practitioner or if I should just accept that it's "normal" even though I know it has to be swollen for a reason.

If I go to a doctor any ideas on what more they could look for? No one has done a urine check or an ultrasound to look at it or that region of he body. If I find an alternative health practitioner any ideas on what kind might be most helpful for this type of problem? Has anyone ever had this themselves?

Again, I feel weird posting this but I'm not getting any answers from the doctors and am having a hard time figuring out what to do.
Thanks!

How much water do you drink and exercise do you get? Worrying will make it worse. If you aren't drinking enough water then your body will start building up toxins in different areas of your body. They only way to clean out your lymph system is to exercise. Pregnancy will always exaggerate any condition and the doctors are probably wanting to wait until after the baby is born to see if the problem will correct itself. Drinking red leaf raspberry tea is another good way to get liquids in and helps with the uterus during pregnancy making labor easier.


----------



## saraann (Dec 1, 2006)

I probably don't get enough water, thanks for the reminder. I get lots of excercise. I'm not pregnant.


----------



## Queline (Dec 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *saraann* 
I probably don't get enough water, thanks for the reminder. I get lots of excercise. I'm not pregnant.

Sorry, I don't know why I thought you were.


----------



## rschwarte (Sep 12, 2008)

I an pregnent also and i have a swollen lymph node in my groin to I told my doctor about it and he felt it and mine was from to much salt in my diet and not enought water so what i've been drinking alot more water and eating less salty foods and putting ice on it every night and its been going down.


----------



## rschwarte (Sep 12, 2008)

thats exactly what my doctor told me i have a swollen lymph node in my groin as well and he said it's from to much salt in my diet and not enought water. A friend of mine also had the same problem while she was pregnent aswell. I've been drinking more water and eating less salty food and putting ice on it at night and its going down. Might be worth a try.


----------

